# ollie = ankle pain



## unsunken (Dec 15, 2009)

Trying to ollie or butter makes my back ankle hurt a lot. Never had an issues on my previous two setups. Is it cause this board's a little stiffer? Or maybe my bindings aren't an ideal fit for my boots?


----------



## Tachypsychia (Feb 1, 2011)

im curious too. its my front ankle though...


----------

